# subtitle delay... little help...



## Kniwor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok, I have subtitles out of sync while playing somemovies.... sometimes because subtitles are downloaded.....
they are for 1 file and i have 2 CD's or 3 CD's etc for a movie...

so how do i get them in sync.... 

I know how to do this in Mplayer so if someone can tell me how to load subtitles in Mplayer that would do

Or BSplayer and Windows media player can load subtitles so if u can tell me how to set the delay in thia player that should do...

or just suggest me some other player wherein both can be done...


----------



## legolas (Jan 3, 2006)

download *Subtitle Workshop* and u can start editing the timings... see to it that the movie name and subtitle name r same. incase u find the environment difficult to learn post it here.. i wud give my suggestions...

/legolas


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 4, 2006)

obviously the movie name and subtitle name are same, WMP would not play subtitle otherwise.

anyhow thanks a lot, i found another program "Subsync"  which seems to be fairly nice and easy to use....

anyhow this seems to be more powerful program.... I'll check this out


----------



## alib_i (Jan 4, 2006)

Kniwor .. just search a little and you can get hold of 2CD subtitle files.
All subtitles arent made from 1CD files.
just search in extratitles.to or subtitles.images.o2.cz or divxstation.com etc

In BSPlayer .. subtitle delay can be increased/decreased by CTRL+Right/Left

Moreover you can try using VLC media player. It has options for subtitle delay too.

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 4, 2006)

Kniwor,
Use Gspot to find out the framerate and then find the required subbies at *subtitles.images.o2.cz/


I am too lazy to start a new thread.. but I am posting here.. 
My BSPlayer always gets my CPU usage to 100% , dunno why. Can anyone tell why that happens? I tried reinstalling too, still it's the same.


----------



## alib_i (Jan 4, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I am too lazy to start a new thread.. but I am posting here..
> My BSPlayer always gets my CPU usage to 100% , dunno why. Can anyone tell why that happens? I tried reinstalling too, still it's the same.


useless fellow .. diverting from topic   

my suggestion .. reinstall your codecs .. try some older version codec pack for start.
Happened to me some time ago .. and found the codecs to be the culprit.
(But then .. it used to take 100% CPU on _any_ player ... not just one ..
may be your problem is something different.)

-----
alibi


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

alib_i said:
			
		

> Kniwor .. just search a little and you can get hold of 2CD subtitle files.
> All subtitles arent made from 1CD files.
> just search in extratitles.to or subtitles.images.o2.cz or divxstation.com etc


Yeah, i know we can have 2 CD subtitles and i have downloaded them at times but u dont get 2 CD for every movie that easily....
and even then it is better to know how to handle subtitle timing...


			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> In BSPlayer .. subtitle delay can be increased/decreased by CTRL+Right/Left


Exactly the line i was looking for... thanks a lot..


			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> Moreover you can try using VLC media player. It has options for subtitle delay too.


OMG... completely forgot our dear VLC... no really.... anyhow thanks for reminding.. itś lying around..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 5, 2006)

alib_i said:
			
		

> useless fellow .. diverting from topic


Yeah  8)  Lol I am too lazy to post also.. I just lurk around nowadays... 




			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> my suggestion .. reinstall your codecs .. try some older version codec pack for start.
> Happened to me some time ago .. and found the codecs to be the culprit.
> (But then .. it used to take 100% CPU on _any_ player ... not just one ..
> may be your problem is something different.)


I don't have any codec. Only ffdShow.. anyways, let me reinstall it and see.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey is there any option for doint this in WMP......


@legolas

THANXXXX  a LOT  man.... that tool is awesome after u get how to use it........  after that mostly one will never need to delay subtitle if u spend 2-3 mins in making any subtitle sync.....


----------

